# Vogel Bottling (or Beverages) Looking for bottles, info.



## Jody35150 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking for info on the Vogel family bottling operation.  It is my understanding they began in Henderson, Kentucky, sometime in the mid- to late 1880s.  Their first bottle was a blob top or Hutch.  

 From there they moved to Evansville, Indiana, where they produced a variety of crown-top bottles which are still fairly easy to find.

 Remnants of the Vogel family came to Sylacauga, Alabama, in the late 1950s, and bottled here for a few years.

 I would be interested in the older Kentucky bottles, as well as any Vogel Bottling artifact, other than the Evansville bottles.

 Thanks.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,
              I have a fairly decent collection of Vogels as I live Evansville. I have a Vogel & Brown, Henderson,KY that I would trade for a Vogel bottle marked Sylacauga, Alabama  .A decade ago I had correspondence with a southern gentleman that had married a Vogel.He sent me a brief family history that had insight into the bottling company. I tried contacting him late last year but have not received response.The cooler pictured here is the pride of my Vogels collection.

                                        Regards,
                                           Tim


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

Sued by Coca-Cola in 1927 for trademark infringement.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 31, 2013)

I would love to see a closeup pic of the bottle on the cooler.


> ORIGINAL:  fer_de_lance
> 
> Hello,
> I have a fairly decent collection of Vogels as I live Evansville. I have a Vogel & Brown, Henderson,KY that I would trade for a Vogel bottle marked Sylacauga, Alabama  .A decade ago I had correspondence with a southern gentleman that had married a Vogel.He sent me a brief family history that had insight into the bottling company. I tried contacting him late last year but have not received response.The cooler pictured here is the pride of my Vogels collection.
> ...


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't have that label or a crown finished bottle from their Henderson operation.Thanks for that image, I've added it to my data base.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 31, 2013)

I have earlier examples of their Evansville crowns but none embossed with the diamond design, seems like they started using it when ACL's became available.It has an Art-Deco look to it, probably another good clue as to when they started using it.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 31, 2013)

I do however have an early Evansville crown cap for their Special Cola


----------

